

Intercom.io withholding information from my website as hostage. - jturolla

So I just got an email from intercom.io that stated they received a message in my website, but I would only be able to see the message if I renew their service.<p>What happened here is that I didn&#x27;t uninstall their gem from my website for the lack of time I have. Therefore, I would expect them to not allow my customers to send them messages anymore, but unfortunately they do, and they are keeping the messages as a hostage.<p>It&#x27;s interesting how they market this. They say I have &quot;A message from a potential customer&quot;, and then they send me to their subscription page.<p>I find this type of business approach DIRTY and NASTY. It&#x27;s terribly immoral to collect data in my website, from my customers, and withhold that as a hostage to get my money.<p>I hope intercom gets this message. I already ranted for them in a long email. I find this approach illegal, as our business contract is over and they are still collecting data from my website.<p>I understand many companies have a very aggressive way to get old customers back, but that should never bear the immorality barrier.<p>Thank you.
======
MalcolmDiggs
> _I find this approach illegal, as our business contract is over and they are
> still collecting data from my website._

Did you really mean to say that you think this is illegal? That's a pretty
strong claim, for what seems like a standard business practice.

You said it yourself that you left their code installed on your website. Many
customers would prefer the code to remain active _even if_ their subscription
lapses...because subscriptions lapse for all kinds of reasons, often by
mistake...and many webmasters would prefer that the end-user experience not be
affected because of a simple billing misunderstanding from a vendor.

If you really wanted to convey to intercom.io that you wanted message-
collection to cease entirely then uninstalling would be the easy way to do
that.

